

Facebook New Login day, upgrade or die - cygnus
https://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/2015/04/28/april-30-migration/

======
cygnus
deprecation of v1 info:
[https://developers.facebook.com/docs/apps/api-v1-deprecation](https://developers.facebook.com/docs/apps/api-v1-deprecation)

------
wiggumz
Who still uses Facebook?

